# URI VHO vs JBJ PC bulbs color rendition



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

A question for anyone with experience with both URI Aquasun VHO and JBJ PC bulbs:

In the past I've used URI VHO Aquasun (10,000K) bulbs and loved the color rendition and the plants did great too. I just started using a JBJ PC fixture on a 36" tank (46 gallon) and it came with 6500K bulbs which I really hate. The color of the light is a ghastly, muddy, relatively warm light with a great deal of fluorescent green in it. The Aquasun bulbs were cooler, and whiter to my eye, but also had a slight magenta cast that reduced the unwanted green cast usually associated with fluorescent light.

I'm wondering if the JBJ 10,000K bulbs 1) have less green in them, and 2) look more like the URI Aquasun bulb.

If not, can you suggest a PC bulb model that looks more like the Aquasun VHO bulb.

Thanks,

Russ Johnson


----------

